# Charcoal Ring for Weber Kettle



## netbbq (Mar 24, 2013)

Posted in General with no Response....Thinking this is a better location!

Looking for ideas for creating a charcoal ring of sorts in order to perform longer cooks and to also have opportunity for indirect heating.  I also want to keep the charcoal off the sides of the kettle since I have heard this is not ideal.

I don't have access to a welder or expanded steel, so what I was thinking was to get several lengths of 100% aluminum gutter guard (if there is such a thing) and create a donut shaped ring (interior and exterior) so I can put a round pan in the middle for water, drippings, etc.  

The idea also would be to use a modified minion method to have un-lit coals partway around the ring and then use lit coals to start the  minion to start the other coals burning.  I've seen someone do this with expanded steel and where I got the idea, but looking for something me and others could readily accomplish.

Can this be done with expanded aluminum gutter guards?  Is this "food safe"?

Figure I can find some sort of heavy gauge wire to make the connections?

Thoughts?

 













charcoal ring.JPG



__ netbbq
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## goinforbroke (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd really try to get some expanded steel for this.  Going to be much more heat tolerant for what you want to do.   Your sq. area need is practically floor scrap..  You can still easily cut ES with typ. garage tools.  Bend the tips to lock into the other end.. like a bra strap.   No jokes please!

I like your minion idea, and you'll have no idea how it pans out until you _just do it.. _


----------



## netbbq (Mar 24, 2013)

Bra straps?...pls explain?!  Just kidding!  I have some expanded metal from a SS cooking pot strainer.  The pot is way too heavy so I can salvage.  How can I cut it.


----------



## goinforbroke (Mar 24, 2013)

well I'm thinking.. get your circumferance and cut to length, assuming you already got your height.  Invariably, there's always those little ends or bendable tabs if you cut ES through the middle of an expanded opening.     I've made my own charcoal/fire baskets from medium gauge ES, using a metal blade on my recipocating saw.  It cut like 'butta'..  jig saw or skil saw would probably work... even with the wrong blade.

rereading edit.. stainless is hard.. needs a metal cutting blade.    If it was me.. I'd want a single piece of ES that I hand shaped into the circle needed.  Again, hook the ends together like a bra.


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 24, 2013)

With the coals set up that way I don't think you would have much cooking area left over.

Weber sells these.













41TTpAp1t1L.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 24, 2013






Here I am using only one for tri tip.













weber holders.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## netbbq (Mar 24, 2013)

Does that generate enough heat?  I'm looking for 225* to 250* for > 5 hours


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 25, 2013)

They get plenty hot, but it will not run for 5+ hours. It is good for a 2 hour cook though. You could add coals in a minion sort of method though. As long as you have good control of your air intake.


----------

